# Deep Fried Turkey Results and Pic's



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are the pic's from the turkey I deep fried today. Sorry about putting them in the General BBQ Section, didn't know where else to put them. 

It turned out really good, enjoy the pics, if you have any questions, just shoot.




Bird ready to go in fryer, injected and Head Country Rub applied.




Fryer set up on Weber Kettle waiting for temp to come up, took 50 minutes to get to correct temp.




Just after lowering bird into the peanut oil.





Lid on temps recovering. Never recovered totally stayed around 300 on therm.




48 minutes later, it's done. 163-171 in breast; 179-183 in thigh.









DINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Dee Fried Turkey Results and Pic's*



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Here are the pic's from the turkey I deep fried today. Sorry about putting them in the General BBQ Section, didn't know where else to put them.



Maybe the "Deep Fried" section?

Nonetheless looks good. I've only had deep fried turkeys 3 or 4 times and the legs, my favorite piece, were always way over done. How'd the dark meat on yours turn out?

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Bruce the bird looked fanfreakingtastic!  I have a question though, was it electric?? I see you had it on a kettle but it looked lit it was electric, but I didn't see any cord.  Whatever it was, it looked great and I'm sure tasted even better!!!  Great job!!!!  Now send me a piece!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Larry,

If you look at picture #2, at 12 o'clock that black thing is the heating element , therm and timer. the cord is behind it plugged into the wall outlet behind the kettle.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

Griff,

Dark meat turned out fine, it was right on temp when I pulled it, anywhere from 179 to 183. It was very tender and moist.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> If you look at picture #2, at 12 o'clock that black thing is the heating element , therm and timer. the cord is behind it plugged into the wall outlet behind the kettle.



Bruce,
     Thanks!  I saw the element, but no cord and that is what threw me off.  How did you like the electric cooker?  Any problems or suggestions you care to share?  From what I can see it did as good of a job as a gas fryer would have done.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 12, 2006)

I was a little, well not a little, quite a bit, disappointed in the skin texture.

It did not come out as crispy as the one's I have had on a propane fryer. I think probably because the temp of the oil never really recovered to it's original temperature prior to putting the bird in.

The highest you can set the unit is at 400, the light goes off, you put your bird in. The temp immediately drops to around 225 or so and today it recovered only to just under 300.

Don't know if the skin is a result of that or not. Now I did not verify the thermometer prior to using it and there is no digital readout on the unit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Well it sure looked good!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like we're havin thanksgivin a couple weeks early....looks awesome Bruce.....I'll be sure to post my birds when the day arrives!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 12, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks like we're havin thanksgivin a couple weeks early....looks awesome Bruce.....I'll be sure to post my birds when the day arrives!!



"the day"?  I never understood that?  I'm as guilty as the rest, but why in the hell don't people cook turkeys more than just on Thanksgiving or Christmas??


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":wh6yr2zz]Looks like we're havin thanksgivin a couple weeks early....looks awesome Bruce.....I'll be sure to post my birds when the day arrives!!



"the day"?  I never understood that?  I'm as guilty as the rest, but why in the hell don't people cook turkeys more than just on Thanksgiving or Christmas??[/quote:wh6yr2zz]

well larry, you got more people to cook for. I'm just a guy with a wife and a couple on young (under 5) kids who don't eat much of the stuff.....so you gotta cook for yourself sometimes and a turkey, well it's just too big


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Bruce, GREAT job! I mean, who wouldn't eat that! Griff, if your legs were dried out, they were over cooked. I've had deep fried turkey 1/2 dozen times and the legs were always great.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Bruce,


Does that ever look good!
Don't suppose you could FEDEX the whole plate?Eh!

Cheers


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks great Bruce.  Everyone is practicing. for next week.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":22xe1346][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":22xe1346]Looks like we're havin thanksgivin a couple weeks early....looks awesome Bruce.....I'll be sure to post my birds when the day arrives!!



"the day"?  I never understood that?  I'm as guilty as the rest, but why in the hell don't people cook turkeys more than just on Thanksgiving or Christmas??[/quote:22xe1346]

well larry, you got more people to cook for. I'm just a guy with a wife and a couple on young (under 5) kids who don't eat much of the stuff.....so you gotta cook for yourself sometimes and a turkey, well it's just too big  [/quote:22xe1346]

You gotta point and that's why I have a foodsaver!!  I love turkey but really don't ever think about cooking them until this time of the year for some reason!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice looking bird Bruce.  Did the rub stick on the turkey during the cook?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Great looking plate!  mashed potatos!  gravy!  cranberry sauce.....wooooaaaaaaa!


----------



## allie (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks great Bruce!  I've never tried deep fried turkey before.  I've only had smoked or oven roasted.  Les's brother fried one a few weeks ago. I guess he does it often.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 13, 2006)

Great looking bird there Bruce...almost makes me want to go thru the hastle of doing one and getting rid of a bunch of oil  
MBF...no need to do a whole turkey that's why them make them small breasts.....U know what they say :twisted:


----------

